# Son got a Browning bow. Questions



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

My wife’s uncle gave my son his old Browning bow tonight. I haven’t had a bow since the mid 80’s, a Proline Camo XT,and never really got into bow hunting. So…..is this a decent bow?
Also, never saw this type of head? What is this used for specifically?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Cool bow! Does the quiver hold more than 30 arrows?


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Evons hubby said:


> Cool bow! Does the quiver hold more than 30 arrows?


No. This is what he got


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

67drake said:


> My wife’s uncle gave my son his old Browning bow tonight. I haven’t had a bow since the mid 80’s, a Proline Camo XT,and never really got into bow hunting. So…..is this a decent bow?
> Also, never saw this type of head? What is this used for specifically?
> View attachment 112188


zuwiki judo point it is for small game , reduces over penetration , helps arrows not slip under grass , about rips a squirrel in two , works well on rabbits also basically it grabs and pulls as it makes it's exit while having just bluntly blown through the critter.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Amazon.com : Zwickey Judo Points Screw-In 100 gr. 2 pk. J100 : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Zwickey Judo Points Screw-In 100 gr. 2 pk. J100 : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Your son got a great blessing and his wife's uncle got another blessing from passing his bow on. I hope he enjoys stump shooting and rabbit hunting. It looks like a nice set up he will enjoy


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Small game. Or picking apples, fresh from the tree.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I'm an avid bow hunter and not a gear snob by any means, my current bow setup is pushing 10 years old.
Having said that, the Browning bow pictured will certainly work, but it is very outdated by todays standards. I'd guess that rig to be 20+ years old. Considering all of the better options out there and available, I wouldn't put much effort (or any $$) into doing anything with that old rig. It's more of a wall hanger. 

The new stuff is much smoother, quieter, lighter weight, easier to draw and hold, and much easier to make shoot accurately.

As someone mentioned, that's a Judo tip for small game. The idea is it stuns without penetrating and also doesn't bury itself in the weeds too badly.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Fishindude said:


> I'm an avid bow hunter and not a gear snob by any means, my current bow setup is pushing 10 years old.
> Having said that, the Browning bow pictured will certainly work, but it is very outdated by todays standards. I'd guess that rig to be 20+ years old. Considering all of the better options out there and available, I wouldn't put much effort (or any $$) into doing anything with that old rig. It's more of a wall hanger.
> 
> The new stuff is much smoother, quieter, lighter weight, easier to draw and hold, and much easier to make shoot accurately.
> ...


use it as an entry to the sport to want to work hard and earn a new bow.
I agree don't put much money in it , I would put it older than 20s and into mid 30s or even 40 my first compound was a wood fiberglass it was about an 84 my next bow was a 1990 but these new bows blow that out of the water , 300fps used to mean drawing 70 pounds with 65% let off. I started shooting 70 pounds at 65% let off when I was 13 I was a beast I was shooting 5-6 days a week 50-100 arrows a night

now they are 85% let off on 75# draw you are only holding back about 12 pounds now

that said most of the 20 yard paper target guys now are only drawing 25# with a 80-85% let-off so your holding back 4 pounds that is how they get such small group size that and the big fat stiff carbon fiber arrows they only need to get it through the paper consistently and that is the game they play

many of them only step up to 50-55 pounds on the hunting bow , broadheads slice without needing to have a pile of weight and force , now if you wanted to punch body armor level 3a with a broadhead or a field point is possible with a 70 pound draw weight but since deer don't wear 3a soft armor they are right 50-55 with good shot placement and quality broadheads pernitrate deer fine. actually with a good broadhead and a 50 pound draw weight you don't want to be wearing the vest or you will be bleeding. maybe better said you don't want to get shot.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Thanks for the info guys. My son has a bow already, but it’s a youth model, so that can be passed down to my younger son. I don’t know if he would even hunt with it, but they do target shoot with their current bows now.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Look around, there is probably an archery club near you.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think your county has 4-H archery , check with your extension agent 

I know Iowa , grant , Lafayette , Sauk do


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I think your county has 4-H archery , check with your extension agent
> 
> I know Iowa , grant , Lafayette , Sauk do


Yeah, I’m in Iowa county. 
Interestingly enough, my 14 year old has no interest in joining the trap team. Why I don’t know. He likes shooting, but no interest in competition. I would have jumped on the chance at that age.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

4-H can be competition , at the state tournaments but they are all optional, at the county level it is more workshop and learning and trying things 

think about it this way you get range access , instructors , often equipment you can try and the cost is very little my county archery is 15 dollars for 5 weeks.

it is worth looking into 

the number of things groups are willing to do , give of time and resources to get kids involved it is worth trying everything you can before you age out , then you get to pay your way on everything.

my son isn't much into archery he has a bow , he shot in 4-H he much prefers guns 
he had been participating in 4-H since 8 and started shooting club level action pistol at 12 , now we shoot some USPSA events together , as the moto goes in 4-H , "Learning by doing an education for a lifetime"


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

World wide from Africa to Mongolia, from the Bushmen to the Eskimo, the average weight of a traditional hunting bow is less than fifty pounds. Many deer, moose, elk, rabbits, and humans have been killed with a thirty or forty pound bow. It isn't the equipment that makes a hunter. Skill at stalking has taken more game than heavy pull weights.


----------

